# How many VC does it take to book an exchange?



## Jimster (Jul 19, 2007)

Answer- 4

The first one to say: "We can't book at that resort."  It was yet another ridiculous on line listings that said "This resort may have been booked."  I asked him why?  Oh we don't handle that resort.  I said: "I gave you the ID number"  Oh...... Duh

The second one to say: "What's your 1-dash number?"  Mine is an Australilan resort so it starts with a 4.  Oh, I can't handle that- you have to call Australia.

The third one to say:  Yes, I can book that but you have to buy more points.  Can't I borrow from the next use year?  Oh, I can't find them.  You need to buy points.

The fourth one to say:  Yes, I can book that.  Oh I see you need to borrow some points.  I can do that for you.  PRAISE GOD!   One in four can actually do this.

Now, when I was a teacher I found that 2 out of 4 was a failing grade.  Duh... 1 in 4.
I guess the good news is I pay handsomely for this stupidity.  A hundred dollars a year in membership fees and almost $200 an exchange and whatever RCI can make off of renting my deposits.   It would be more if I were stupid enough to buy more points as the one VC suggested.   So my question is.... If RCI is going to charge it's current excessive rates, why can't you train your VCs to do the thing they are supposed to do- make exchanges.?


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 19, 2007)

'One in four can actually do this."      


Gives new meaning to the RCI phrase 1 in 4 doesn't it??

Sadly I have found that too. If at first you don't succeed, hang up and get another VC....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2007)

This apparently is the universal theme users experience with RCI.  

A neighbor of mine has a zillion Fairfield points, and the other day he was telling me how he does his exchanges.  He said he calls RCI, and talks to a VC, and they negotiate the exchange he wants.  But when they tell him what he wants can't be done, or if they want to charge him too many points, he tells them he needs to go, and he calls right back.  He says he does it time after time, EVERY time, until he connects with someone who actually knows what they're doing.  He says he eventually gets the exchanges he wants, at the point value he thinks is fair.  He says it's all about perserverence and persistence.  

It seems to me that if the VCs were good at their jobs, (or if the smarter ones even cross-trained the others around them), they'd have a much better success rate at making satisfied customers.  But maybe RCI's goal isn't to satisfy the customer - maybe it's just to get your deposits, and to sell you membership years...   

Dave


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

Since the only question posted here seems to be rhetorical, I'm moving this to the Exchanging forum.


----------



## Mush (Jan 25, 2008)

Two, but don't ask me how they got in there.  :hysterical:


----------

